# Unable to scan for 5GHz networks

## alexbuell

I have a AR922X mini-PCI card in my laptop. I can connect to 2.4GHz networks easily but I cannot seem to be able to scan for 5GHz networks. 

The card is capable of using the 5GHz band:

```

# iw reg get

country GB:

   (2402 - 2482 @ 40), (N/A, 20)

   (5170 - 5250 @ 40), (N/A, 20)

   (5250 - 5330 @ 40), (N/A, 20), DFS

   (5490 - 5710 @ 40), (N/A, 27), DFS

```

But, 

```
iw phy0 info
```

 only shows:

```

      Frequencies:

         * 2412 MHz [1] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2417 MHz [2] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2422 MHz [3] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2427 MHz [4] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2432 MHz [5] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2437 MHz [6] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2442 MHz [7] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2447 MHz [8] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2452 MHz [9] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2457 MHz [10] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2462 MHz [11] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2467 MHz [12] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2472 MHz [13] (20.0 dBm)

         * 2484 MHz [14] (disabled)

```

Any ideas how I can get the 5GHz channels to show up? Thanks

----------

## chithanh

The regulatory domain setting does not automatically make the card 5 GHz capable. What is the output of 

```
# iw list
```

----------

